# Photos of obscure Galactonotus morphs



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi there,

Since getting my 75% Orange Galacts, I've been very interested in this species. My frogs are bold, large and they look GREAT. I love the dynamic contrast between colours and how they somehow seem - I don't know, mysterious. They're like little fly eating ninjas.

So, I'm wondering if anyone out there is keeping any of the more uncommon morphs. Specifically, I'd like to see photos. 

Anyone have any shots of 95% Orange, Solid Orange, Wedge (any colour), Moonshine or Koi morphs? 

I know the 75% Orange, Lemon Yellow and Red morphs are the most common and photos of those frogs are welcomed as well.

I'd also be intersted to hear about sucessful breeding strategies for any/all morphs and your experiences with Galacts in general.

Looking forward to lots of replies.  Thanks very much!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Well I am sort of disappointed you did not get much response yet. I feel as you do that galacs are VERY interesting. So here is a pic of one of my 95% orange just to give this a bump!










Sally


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I do not keep these guys, but if you are just looking for pics, Sean Stewart has a bunch of pics. 

So if you have not already seen it...
Frogs main


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

does anyone has any Koi or moonshine morphs?


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

Julio said:


> does anyone has any Koi or moonshine morphs?


Koi galacts are my current dream frog. I'm working on a 60 gallon hex viv right now and would love to have a group in there. I'll probably end up with a group of auratus (still fantabulous) but haven't quite decided.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure koi isn't an actual morph just a trait that came from the galacts that Sean Stewart had. the odds of finding some now are pretty slim. i don't think he even has anymore, but you would have to ask him.


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

its funny because what i understand/heard when i saw pics is that the koi was what all the imports where back in the day and solid patterns got popular and the koi hasent been seen much since but i agree the koi "splashback" is sweet


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

from what i know they rae a true morph that was very seldome imported because there were not too many found, i know there were a few breeding them in Europe, but not sure what happened and or if they still are being produced.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks to a PM, I tracked down a few photos.

100% Yellow: http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/AdelphobatesGalactonotus/DGalactonotus012800_michael_rueckauf.jpeg

Moonshine: http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/AdelphobatesGalactonotus/DGalactonotus017800_tm.jpg

Moonshine: http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/AdelphobatesGalactonotus/AGalactonotus015800_to.jpeg

100% Orange: http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/AdelphobatesGalactonotus/DGalactonotus018800_tm.jpg

These are all from Dendrobase.de. Galacts are AWESOME!  I wish these morphs were available here in N.A. 

EDIT: Just found this beauty with google image search: http://users.telenet.be/pijlgifkikkers.be/galactonotus-koi.jpg
Are you kidding me??! That is nuts right there - awesome looking frog!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

That last one is almost comparable to a sylvaticus or histri!

Nice galacts everyone!


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

here's a topic on the dutch forum about the koi's
Galactonotus 'koi' > Forum > Gifkikkerportaal
there were actually a number of koi's sold at the dutch frogday last weekend. I personally wasn't really impressed by their appearance. some of them were almost completely grey.
the animals in the first post came from orange parents who produced orange, grey and mixed animals.

the frog in the 6th post was bought solid orange and became grey after a while (probably after treating with anit-parasite medication).


the moonshines/whites are much nicer I personally think.
on this page is a picture of a solid white:
Peruvian-frogimport > Verkoop > Verkoop kikkers > Adelphobates


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are some pics of my group of Solid Orange galacts, I have 5 adults I raised from froglets. They are also my favorite dart!


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

"I personally wasn't really impressed by their appearance. some of them were almost completely grey."
Good to know, especially for a frog that often doesn't show it's pattern/color as a juvenile.


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's Picture of my Male Lemon Yellow Galactonotus









Bill F.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

thread revival!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

HA!! That is the perfect frog for necromancy, they have always striked me as creepy. That doesn't mean I don't like though! I prefer freaky, but I do creepy too

I wish I had some galacs to share, but sadly I don't have any of this beautiful species. Come on people, show us what you got!

John


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Love our galacts, such a range in patterns and colour.


----------



## Valkyrieos (12 mo ago)

afterdark said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Since getting my 75% Orange Galacts, I've been very interested in this species. My frogs are bold, large and they look GREAT. I love the dynamic contrast between colours and how they somehow seem - I don't know, mysterious. They're like little fly eating ninjas.
> 
> ...





afterdark said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Since getting my 75% Orange Galacts, I've been very interested in this species. My frogs are bold, large and they look GREAT. I love the dynamic contrast between colours and how they somehow seem - I don't know, mysterious. They're like little fly eating ninjas.
> 
> ...


----------

